# Festplatten(controller?) Probleme



## Vincent (17. Oktober 2003)

Hallo folks,

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir aus der Klemme helfen...

* Ausgangssystem: *

Windows XP prof
Epox nForce2 Mainboard mit integrierter Grafik
AMD Athlon 2400+
1024MB RAM
1x 80GB Intern
Ich war von gestern auf heute auf einer LAN mit ein paar Freunden und es lief auch soweit alles in Ordnung bis mein System irgendwann anfing sich seltsam zu benehmen.
Problem eins war, dass alle Spiele nach kurzer Zeit automatisch geschlossen wurde. Das Intervall zwischen "Spiel Start" und "Spiel terminiert" wurde immer kürzer - irgendwann ging das Spiel zu, sobald das Level fertig geladen wurde.
Als mir dann klar wurde, dass ich an diesem Abend/Morgen wohl kaum ein Spiel mitspielen konnte, kümmerte ich mich um eigene Dinge (wie lesen von pdfs usw) und hierbei trat dann immer häufiger Problem Nummer 2 auf:

Bei völlig normalen Aktionen wie einem Klick auf "Arbeitsplatz" wurde der Monitor schwarz und in der nächsten Sekunde kam wieder die Biosstartsequenz (also wie ein Hardwarereboot). Das kam mir erst nur etwas seltsam vor aber nunja, es kann ja mal passieren - dieses Phänomen wurde nur dummerweise immer stärker. Irgendwann kam ein Windows Popup-Fenster mit sinngemäß folgender Aussage: "Systemdateien wurden schwer beschädigt oder fehlen - legen sie die WinXP CD ein, um die automatische Reperatur zu starten" - dies konnte ich leider nicht mehr tun, da der Rechner schon wieder in die Knie ging.

Meine erste Interpretation des Ganzen war: "Vincent, eventuell hast du dir über das LAN einen Virus eingefangen" - also habe ich ganz schnell Norton Anti Virus 2003 eingelegt und versucht zu installieren. Doch bereits beim Klick auf die Setup.exe kam folgende Meldung: "Systemdateien und Programmdateien sind fehlerhaft oder fehlen gänzlich - Installation nicht möglich" - damit hatte sich dann die Hoffnung auf eine schnelle Rettung des Abends verpulvert.

Nunja, irgendwann wurde es mir zu dumm und ich habe den Rechner abgestellt und mich "offline" mit allen möglichen Dingen beschäftigt, bis ich mich dann heute morgen wieder hier her zu mir nach Hause geschleppt habe.

Hier schaue ich mir den PC nochmal an und stelle fest: Windows lässt sich nicht mehr starten "Systemdateien fehlerhaft" -> Ende...

Da ich meine wichtigen Projekte und Backups vor der LAN in weiser Voraussicht auf meine externe Festplatte kopiert hatte, war mir ein totaler Datenverlust der internen Platte nicht mehr zu unangenehm.
Ich versuchte also das Windows XP Setup per Boot CD zu starten (was soweit auch klappte) und in das Menue zu kommen, wo man die Partition zur Installation auswählt, editieren formatieren usw kann.
Ich habe ich also die 2 Partitionen, in die die Interne aufgeteilt war gelöscht und eine neue erstellt und danach mit dem NTFS Dateisystem formatiert. Soweit so gut. Danach kommt die Phase in der Windows benötigte Dateien von der CD auf die Festplatte schaufelt. Hier kamen die ersten Fehler: Es konnten eine Menge Dateien nicht kopiert werden. Das war nun mit Sicherheit nicht meine erste XP Installation und derartiges war mir noch nie passiert. Also probierte ich es nochmal aber immer mit gleichem Ergebnis: Es konnten manche Files nicht transferiert werden (seltsamerweise waren es immer unterschiedliche Files).

Um einen CD-Fehler auszuschließen habe ich also die Win XP Home Edition Version von meinen Eltern geborgt und versucht hiermit die Installation zu vollziehen -> gleicher Fehler.

Ganz nostalgisch bin ich dann also mit einer Win98 CD rangegangen und habe mir mal angesehen was fdisk zu der ganzen Geschichte meint.
Es erkannte in der Anzeige der Partitionen die von mir angelegte Partition zwar  - ich konnte sie aber weder aktivieren, noch löschen. Es gab immer seltsame Meldungen aus wie "Primäre Partition nicht vorhanden" obwohl sie mir ja gerade angezeigt wurde.
Ich habe sie also testweise mit /format c: formatiert um zu schauen ob sich an der Lage etwas ändert - Fehlanzeige.

Nunja dachte ich mir, kann ja ein Festplattenhardwarefehler sein. Um den Auszuschließen habe ich eine zweite Festplatte eingebaut von der ich weiß, dass sie funktioniert. Sie zeigte genau die gleichen Symptome -> Windows ließ sich nicht installieren und fdisk produzierte Widersprüche und verhakelte sich.

Danach habe ich das ganze mal per Win98 Setup probiert - dieses führt ja vor der eigentlichen Installation einen Scandisk Disk Test aus. Dieser ergab selbst bei der kleinen neuen, quasi fabrikneuen Festplatte, die ich gerade formatiert hatte erhebliche Mängel in Oberfläche und Dateistruktur sowie allen anderen festplattenrelevanten Dingen. Das hatte ich noch nie. Auch gab es sehr seltsame Ordner auf der Festplatte obwohl ich sie 5sek vorher erfolgreich formatiert hatte...
Wie auch immer, auch Win98 Setup klappte nicht.

Nun bin ich mit meinem Latein am Ende bis auf eine Theorie:
Auf der LAN lief der Computer 20h am Stück. Auf meinem Epox Board liegen Grafik und Speichercontroller soweit ich weiß in EINEM passiv gekühlten Chip, der schon im 2d-Betrieb recht warm wird.
Fakt 1 war: Die Intervalle der Spielabstürzen wurden mit zunehmender Zeit immer kürzer. Ich folgere daraus, dass eventuell! durch die Hitze der integrierten GeForce4MX440 der IDE-Controller in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wurde und daher die Aussetzer und Probleme immer häufiger auftraten -> bis zum totalen Windows Exitus und den fdisk bzw win Install Problemen.
Eventuell hat der IDE-Controller Schaden genommen und produziert deshalb auch beim Partitionieren und Formatieren nur schrottige Ergebnisse.

Zu höheren Denkleistungen bin ich momentan nicht im Stande, da ich echt zu müde bin.

Ich hoffe ihr habt einen Lösungsvorschlag.
Vielen Dank im Vorraus
Vincent


----------



## Thomas Lindner (17. Oktober 2003)

Ich tippe -ohne Gewähr- eher auf einen Fehler mit dem Arbeitsspeicher, weil das selbe Problem an meinem Ersatz Rechner auch auftitt und dort konnt ich durch provisorischen Austausch des Speichers aus dem Haupt PC das Problem lückenlos beheben.


----------



## Erpel (17. Oktober 2003)

Zumindest die Installationsbeschreibungen erinnern mich an meine versuche win09 auf nem PC mit ne defekten Ram Baustein zu Installieren. Allerdings hatte ich keine Partitonsprobleme damals.


----------



## Vincent (18. Oktober 2003)

Vielen Dank schonmal an euch zwei.
Ich frage mich nur, warum der RAM kaputt gegangen sein sollte?
Ich meine, ich konnte ja vor der LAN noch klasse WindowsXP installieren, und es lief auch alles fehlerfrei, bis die Probleme mit den Spielen in immer kürzeren Abständen auftraten.
Auch hat ja Windows gemeldet "Programm und Systemdateien schwer beschädigt" - was doch eingetlich nichts mit dem RAM zu tun haben dürfte.

Ich werde dem ganzen jetzt mal auf den Grund gehen und die zweite Platte, von der ich weiß, dass sie definitiv keinen Virus hat, in einen anderen Rechner stecken und schauen wie es sich verhält. Bzw, wie die Oberfläche der Disk aussieht.

Wenn die beiden Platte also in einem anderen System fehlerfrei laufen (was sie eigentlich müssten), so liegt das Problem entweder am RAM oder an einem durchgeschmorten Festplattencontroller.

Glücklicherweise liegt der Controller und das RAM noch in der gesetzlichen Garantiezeit - aber ärgerlich wäre es ohne Ende.

Vielen Dank also schon einmal; vielleicht gibt es ja auch noch andere Ansätze.
Vincent


----------

